# Hướng tốt đặt bể cá theo tuổi để phát tài, phát lộc



## Thuphucha (27/8/20)

Nuôi cá không chỉ là thú vui tao nhã mà nó còn có yếu tố phong thủy.  Trong phong thủy, đặt bể cá theo các hướng Đông, Đông Nam hoặc Bắc sẽ mang đến tài lộc cho gia chủ. Ngoài ra, mỗi gia chủ đều có độ tuổi riêng phù hợp với các hướng đặt bể cá khác nhau.

*Chọn loại cá phù hợp để nuôi*
Với sự phát triển mạnh mẽ cá rồng chính là loại cá được nhắc đến nhiều nhất trong phong thủy, nhưng với mức giá khá cao trên thị trường, khó chiều lòng ví tiền của tất cả mọi người. Với mức giá tốt hơn hiện nay cá chép hay cá vàng trở nên được ưa chuộng trong giới chơi cá cảnh phong thủy vì chúng đẹp, dễ chăm sóc.

Tuy nhiên, có một lưu ý nhỏ trong khi nuôi cá là cứ hơn 8 hoặc 9 con cá có màu đỏ, cam, vàng cần bổ sung thêm 1 con cá đen. Con cá đen này có chức năng hấp thụ nguồn năng lượng tiêu cực để tạo sự cân bằng cho bể cá. 

*Hướng đặt bể cá theo tuổi*
Tuổi Tý: những người tuổi Tý có hướng đặt bể cá theo tuổi Tý tốt nhất là hướng Nam, Tây, Tây Nam và Đông Nam.

Tuổi Sửu: phương vị nuôi cá tốt nhất của tuổi Sửu là hướng Tây Bắc, Bắc và Nam.

Tuổi Dần: tốt nhất đặt bể cá theo hướng Đông Nam, Tây Bắc, Đông Bắc, Tây Nam và Bắc.

Tuổi Mão: hướng Đông Nam, Đông Bắc, Tây Nam, Tây Bắc và Đông thích hợp với người tuổi Mão.

Tuổi Thìn: hướng Tây là hướng đặt bể cá theo tuổi tốt nhất cho người tuổi Thìn.

Tuổi Tỵ: những gia chủ tuổi Tỵ đặt bể cá theo hướng Tây Nam, Tây hoặc hướng Nam sẽ mang đến nhiều may mắn, thành công và tài lộc.

Tuổi Ngọ: người tuổi Ngọ đặt bể cá trong nhà hay văn phòng theo hướng Tây Nam, Đông hoặc hướng Tây sẽ rất tốt cho tài vận và sự nghiệp.

Tuổi Mùi: nuôi cá với số lượng 5,9 hoặc 10 con và đặt bể cá theo hướng Bắc hoặc Tây Bắc sẽ tốt cho đường công danh của gia chủ tuổi Mùi.

Tuổi Thân: hướng Đông Bắc, hướng Đông hoặc hướng Tây phù hợp cho gia chủ tuổi Thân nuôi làm cảnh.

Tuổi Dậu: nên đặt bể cá theo hướng Đông, Đông Bắc hoặc hướng Nam.

Tuổi Tuất: phương vị nuôi cá phát tài cho người tuổi Tuất là hướng Đông, Bắc hoặc Tây Bắc.

Tuổi Hợi: bố trí hướng đặt bể cá theo tuổi quay về Đông Nam, Bắc hoặc Nam là tốt nhất.

*Một số lưu ý khi đặt bể cá*
Nuôi cá tưởng dễ mà khó người nuôi phải biết cách chăm sóc sao cho phù hợp đảm bảo cá được sinh trưởng và phát triển tốt. Một số lưu ý mà người nuôi các cần quan tâm như:

- Hãy đặt một bể cá dưới một bóng điện sẽ giúp giảm căng thẳng và áp lực tinh thần.

- Không đặt bể cá trong nhà bếp hoặc phòng ngủ. Vị trí đặt phù hợp nhất là trong phòng khách.

- Không đặt bể cá ở trung tâm của ngôi nhà.

- Vị trí của bể cá nên đặt tránh đối mặt trực tiếp về phía nhà bếp/ bếp vì các yếu tố lửa và nước sẽ đụng độ, gây ra các vấn đề sức khỏe cho các thành viên gia đình.

- Không đặt bể cá dưới bàn thờ thần vì nó sẽ gây ra mất mát về của cải.

- Bể cá không được đặt ở vị trí phía sau ghế sofa phòng khách vì bể cá không vững chắc, nó có thể trào ra bất cứ lúc nào gây ảnh hưởng cho người ngồi trên ghế. Tốt nhất vị trí sau ghế sofa nên là bức tường vững chắc.

- Vị trí tốt nhất để đặt bể cá cảnh lần lượt là hướng Đông Nam (hút tiền tài), hướng Bắc (hút công danh), và hướng Đông (hút sức khỏe và tình cảm).

Với mỗi tuổi khác nhau tương ứng với những bản mệnh khác nhau lại có những lựa chọn phù hợp. Khi thiết kế căn hộ chủ đầu tư không chỉ chú trọng tới hệ thống tiện nghi hiện đại mang yếu tố phong thủy luôn cần được quan tâm, hội tụ tất cả ưu điểm mà một căn hộ hoàn hảo có nhà ở xã hội *THT New City* đang nhận được nhiều sự quan tâm từ quý khách hàng.


----------

